# IPA, Meths, White Spirit...



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Silly question maybe..

Can i use meths or white spirit to wipe down after paint correction or even to clean surfaces when prepping for paint?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be fine but dont go mad, and clean the panel well after.
Oh thats on a lacquered motor by the way, dont use that method if its not lacquered.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I would rather use a tar remover. At least it's 100% safe on paint and surely will remove polish lubricants.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

zimtimtim said:


> Silly question maybe..
> 
> Can i use meths or white spirit to wipe down after paint correction or even to clean surfaces when prepping for paint?


White spirit is almost as good as 'panel wipe' if you are prepping a panel for painting. it is an excellent degreaser. I think that meths is probably as good but I have never used it myself.

HTH

P


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok great. Thanks


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

It should be said that the use of methylated spirits should be minimised. The addition of that methanol makes is very notably dangerous for the health. Much safer using something like isopropanol.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

I would stick to IPA and dilute 1:1. white spirit is almost designed to thin paint.

I would steer clear of the stuff :thumb:


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> I would stick to IPA and dilute 1:1. white spirit is almost designed to thin paint.
> 
> I would steer clear of the stuff :thumb:


Ok thanks . The reason for the question is that I have White spirit and wanted to know if it would be safe in paint to wipe down.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I also agree with Dwayne, what do you mainly use white spirit for? Thinning and removing paint. would recommend I.P.A, can be sourced cheaply if you look in the right places.

The only thing I have ever used white spirit for on my car was tar removal, but with that you only dab small areas, it's not like wiping down the whole car.

Ashley


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I might have to brush up on my chemistry, but panel wipe = naptha = white spirits = mineral spirits.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> I would stick to IPA and dilute 1:1. white spirit is almost designed to thin paint.
> 
> I would steer clear of the stuff :thumb:


We all advocate the use of ipa... But we were asked if ok to use the white spirit.

I took this to be is it ok to use if you dont have the ipa.

This stuff as said thins paint that is in a liquid suspension not cured and covered with laquar on a car.

It does not dissolve the paint it simply holds it in suspension.

As stated a wipe down and then another wash to clean the thinners off.

Its all down to the individual to take or ignore our advice we can only say from our own experiances.:thumb:


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Can u dilute White spirit, then if you can it should be 100% safe at 1-1


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

priceworth said:


> Can u dilute White spirit, then if you can it should be 100% safe at 1-1


You could dilute it but dont see the point its fine as it comes out the bottle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

priceworth said:


> Can u dilute White spirit, then if you can it should be 100% safe at 1-1


It is a petroleum distillate which will surely not mix with water.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah i guessed so, i think it's better if you just stick with IPA.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

priceworth said:


> yeah i guessed so, i think it's better if you just stick with IPA.


it's a cleaning solvent, AKA panel wipe. :thumb:
Have a look at 3m wax and grease remover, it is petroleum distillate.

I use both IPA and panel wipe by the way.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Is 99% pure ipa okay?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bueno said:


> Is 99% pure ipa okay?


You can use it at that strength but we tend to dilute 1to1.:thumb:


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

with water right?


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

with water right?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

With distilled water dude, £1.50 for 2.5 litres i think in asda for one.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you use distilled water for diluting everything or just ipa?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bueno said:


> Do you use distilled water for diluting everything or just ipa?


I use it for everything, but I get it from work so I have a steady and free supply.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bueno said:


> Is 99% pure ipa okay?


I use it pure to remove sealants, but 50/50 with water is great for everything.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Every thing? Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything you need to clean. Think of it as an alcohol based APC. 
Windows, paint, interior trim, polish residue....

Most just use it for polish oil residue removal to assess the true condition of paint after polishing.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Most just use it for polish oil residue removal to assess the true condition of paint after polishing.


What's you thoughts on using mineral sprits instead of ipa for a polish removal (removing oils)?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAUI said:


> What's you thoughts on using mineral sprits instead of ipa for a polish removal (removing oils)?


I don't use it, but from my petrochemical days, I think mineral spirits is the same as naptha, which is basically panel wipe. I might have to do some research into it, might ask a few local painters here in Aussie land what they use. I might look up on our MSDS system at work and see what I can find. If found some turtlewax products on there lol!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Use a silicone remover, it's stronger than IPA with demineralised water(50/50 - or even neat). There's usually a lot of xylene in it, so it's also great for removing stickers, tar, transport wax/grease etc., but use mask and gloves.

E.g. 1Z make one called 'Acrysol', but you can get it cheaper from automotive lacquer supply. 

I tend to use IPA/Demineralised water throughout the details and when a panel is finished I wipe it over with silicone remover to check real correction level. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers guys! :thumb:


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

I used some vodka this morning - from the bottle that we never opened and his been around for a couple of years (I think we all have one?).
Missus suggested taking it out in the glass bottle at 09:00 this morning to scare the neighbours (with rotary in hand!) but gave it a miss and used a random spare bottle instead 
Anywhooo it worked a treat!


----------

